# أنا خايف أوي أوي ... تعبان أوي أوي أوي



## روزي86 (21 يناير 2010)

يارب : أنا خايف أوي أوي ... تعبان أوي أوي أوي


حبيبي : ليه تخاف أنا معاك صدقني
يا رب : أنا خايف من نفسي .. من الناس .. من بكره .. من الفشل .. من كل حاجه
يا أبني : أنا معك انهارده وبكره ووسط الناس ومن غير الناس وحتى في الفشل مش هاسيبك
يا رب : أنا مش نافع في حاجه حتى كلامك ماعدش بيأثر فيا
حبيبي : أنا برضه معك حتى لو أنت مش حاسس بيا أو مش فاهم أو مش شايف لأني بحبك
يا رب : بتحبني على أيه مافيش فيا حاجه صح كله غلط
يا أبني : أنا بحبك لأنك أبني أنا عارف أنك ضعيف وتعبان وأنا بتاع التعبانين .... أنا بتاع الضعفاء صدقني حلك عندي
يا رب : أنا مش قادر أصلي ... مش عارف ... مش عاوز أنا مش نافع في حاجه
حبيبي : كفايه أنك لسه بتفكر فيا عاوزني .. بتطلبني حتى في قلبك .. أنا عارف اللي في قلبك
يا رب : مش شايف حاجه بتتغير من سئ لأسوء .. كله ظلمه .. كله غلط
يا حبيبي : أنت مش شايف حاجه من الحزن والكأبه .. أنت مش شايف أني بحبك .. ومش شايف أني أقدر على كل حاجه أنا عارف بعمل أيه أنت بس مستعجل شويتين
يا رب : أنت كمان بالك طويل أوي وأنا تعبان
يا أبني : كل حاجه ليها وقتها صدقني وكله في الأخر ليك مش عليك بس ماتيأسش
يا رب : يعني لسه في أمل ؟
يا حبيبي : الأمل عمره ما يروح بس ماتنساش صليبك وأبديتك وحاول تاني وأنا معك​


----------



## عادل نسيم (21 يناير 2010)

*الي روزى 86 *
*(الأمل عمره مايروح ) نعم وخصوصاً لما يكون بجوارى ومعي يسمعني حين أدعوه ويظللني بجناحي**ه*
*الرب يبارك أختيارك ويعوضك*


----------



## روزي86 (21 يناير 2010)

ميرسي يا عادل يا جميل

ربنا يخليك


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (21 يناير 2010)

كل حاجه ليها وقتها صدقني وكله في الأخر ليك مش عليك بس ماتيأسش
بجد جامده جدا جدا جدا


----------



## روزي86 (21 يناير 2010)

ميرسي يا بنوته يا قمر

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## النهيسى (24 يناير 2010)

*

شكرا جدا

منتهى الروعه



الرب معكم


​*


----------



## epsalmos (24 يناير 2010)

ميرسى على الموضوع الجامد .. انا احتفظت به عندى


----------



## روزي86 (24 يناير 2010)

ميرسي يا نهيسي علي مرورك الجميل


----------



## روزي86 (24 يناير 2010)

نورت يا epsalmos علي مرورك

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## petit chat (24 يناير 2010)

انا حاسة انى انا الى بتكلم كلام من جوة جوة القلب الى اكبر قلب 
ويارب يقبلنى بكل عيوبى 
انا حتى حاسة انى مستاهلش حتى محبتة لى
ربنا يباركك


----------



## روزي86 (25 يناير 2010)

نوتي يا نيفين يا قمر

وصدقيني كل واحد فينا بيحس ان الكلام ده طالع من جواه

ربنا يعوضك يا قمر


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (25 يناير 2010)

*



			اَلرَّبُّ رَاعِيَّ فَلاَ يُعْوِزُنِي شَيْءٌ. 
2 فِي مَرَاعٍ خُضْرٍ يُرْبِضُنِي. إِلَى مِيَاهِ الرَّاحَةِ يُورِدُنِي. 
3 يَرُدُّ نَفْسِي. يَهْدِينِي إِلَى سُبُلِ الْبِرِّ مِنْ أَجْلِ اسْمِهِ. 
4 أَيْضاً إِذَا سِرْتُ فِي وَادِي ظِلِّ الْمَوْتِ لاَ أَخَافُ شَرّاً لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ مَعِي. عَصَاكَ وَعُكَّازُكَ هُمَا يُعَزِّيَانِنِي. 
5 تُرَتِّبُ قُدَّامِي مَائِدَةً تُجَاهَ مُضَايِقِيَّ. مَسَحْتَ بِالدُّهْنِ رَأْسِي. كَأْسِي رَيَّا. 
6 إِنَّمَا خَيْرٌ وَرَحْمَةٌ يَتْبَعَانِنِي كُلَّ أَيَّامِ حَيَاتِي وَأَسْكُنُ فِي بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ إِلَى مَدَى الأَيَّامِ.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*

المزموز دا دااااااايما قدامي خصوصا في الازمات بحبه اوي

فعلا الرب راعي فلا يعوزني شئ حتي لو الازمات خلتنا نفتكر غير كدا لان ساعات الوقت في السماء بيكون متاخر

بس اكيد منه حكمه...ولو انها بتكون صعبه وقتها و احنا بشر

سلام و نعمه


----------



## daughter jesus (25 يناير 2010)

موضوعااتك حميييييييييييييييلة اوووووووى يا روزى ومش بس كدة ى معزية و جاية فى وقت مناسب ربنا يباكك بجد


----------



## kalimooo (25 يناير 2010)

روزي..

كلام جميل وموثر..

يدخل القلب عنوة..

وبالخقيقة نعم ..

وجعتيي  قلبي..

جزيل الشكر الك يا

جميلة..


----------



## rana1981 (25 يناير 2010)

*موضوع رائع جدا 
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## روزي86 (25 يناير 2010)

ميرسي يا قمر علي مرورك الجميل

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (25 يناير 2010)

ميرسي يا دوتر يا قمر

نورتي الموضوع بردك الجميل


----------



## روزي86 (25 يناير 2010)

ميرسي يا كليمو علي احساسك الجميل

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (25 يناير 2010)

نورتي يا رانا يا قمر

ميرسي لمرورك


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 يناير 2010)

شكرا ليكى يا روزى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## روزي86 (30 يناير 2010)

ربنا يخليك يا كوكو يا عسل


----------



## Fady_1 (30 يناير 2010)

عندك حق ياروزى مدام الرب معك فكيف تخاف ومن إيه هتتعب

الرب يباركك ومرسي كتير ليكى وديماً فى حضن يسوع


----------



## روزي86 (30 يناير 2010)

ميرسي يا فادي يا عسل

نورت الموضوع بمرورك الرقيق


----------



## Fady_1 (30 يناير 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ميرسي يا فادي يا عسل
> 
> نورت الموضوع بمرورك الرقيق


 
بصراحه الموضوع منور بصورة تلك الفتاه الخجوله فى توقيعك 

أنا مش بعاكس أنا بس حبيت أبدى إعجابى بالصورة

الرب يرعاكى


----------



## روزي86 (30 يناير 2010)

هههههههههههه

ميرسي يا جميل علي زوقك 

ربنا يخليك


----------



## christianbible5 (12 سبتمبر 2010)

> *يارب : أنا خايف أوي أوي ... تعبان أوي أوي أوي
> 
> 
> حبيبي : ليه تخاف أنا معاك صدقني
> ...


*تأمل ولا اروع...*
*هاهاها...*
*الرب يبارك خدمتك...*


----------



## روزي86 (13 سبتمبر 2010)

ميرسي ليك

نورت الموضوع


----------

